# Ray-O's reference



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 25, 2010)

Name: Ray O'Malley
Age: 20 as of 2011
Sex: Male
Species: Jaguar
Height: 5'10"
Weight: Your guess is as good as mine.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Jet black fur, no visible rosettes.
- Markings: White spot on chest (example here) and white tip on tail, black paw pads
- Eye color: Right silver eye, left gold eye
Behavior and Personality: An very smart, but hyper panther who loves those people he doesn't have a grudge against. You know who you are. Depending on who you ask, he's either really intelligent or compeletely reprehensible... kind of like Anthony Bourdain.

Skills: Foreign languages, diverse animal vocalizations, trivia lover, possible skills as a lover (which I have not discovered yet, but who knows, maybe I'm good)
Weaknesses: Kind of klutzy, extremely hyper and impatient, might casually make comments that make other people cringe
Likes: comedy, fuzzy pets, female anthros, food TV shows, travel, watching film critics roast bad movies
Dislikes: children, diet gurus, The American Religious right, Latin American dubs, being treated like a child
Clothing/Personal Style: Usually T-shirts and jeans, likes to wear a cap, mostly worn forwards, but sometimes backwards. He also likes to wear a chain collar.

Also, I have a female version of my fursona named Mona Flowerqueen. She has the same color fur, markings, and eye color as Ray-O. She has long hair, wears a flower on it, and paints her claws purple.

Picture:

Ray-O:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4334542
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4279770/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4376362/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4418234
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4449480
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4492139
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4478038
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1274/rayfreebie.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4688792
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4698373
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4753113/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4808998
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5019176
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_e6eklz1eBWA/TTDEh9IrmZI/AAAAAAAAAIY/7B03mChutvI/s1600/jag.png
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5154910/#cid:38083063
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5161515/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5171283/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5176741/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5284427/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4973942 (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4670098 (NSFW)
http://i52.tinypic.com/mm7e39.jpg (NSFW)

Mona:
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2040/scan0004jh.jpg

Goal: Field
Profession: College Student with Foreign Languages/ Translation Major
Personal quote: None for now
Theme song: "OjalÃ¡ Que Te Mueras" by Pesado/ Hermanos YaipÃ©n
Birthdate: January 14, 1991
Star sign: Capricorn

Favorite food: Meat, mushrooms, oranges, eggplant, pasta, ranch dressing
Favorite drink: Tropicana Orange Juice. No pulp, please.
Favorite location: None
Favorite weather: Does air conditioning count?
Favorite color: Blue!

Least liked food: Most anything that involves rice or beans, peanut butter
Least liked drink: Eh... not really fond of diet cola. Always tasted funny to me.
Least liked location: Anywhere there isn't anything to do
Least liked weather: Rain, but only if I'm stuck outside

Favorite person: ME... aw, who am I kidding, I deserve to get my ass kicked!
Least liked person: Skip to enemies
Friends: You know I have a Friends list, right?
Relations: I'm a virgin silly. What would I know about relations?
Enemies: Anybody associated with this league of evil. Or this one. Or this one. Or this one. And especially THIS ONE!
Significant other: I wish!
Orientation: Bisexual


----------

